# Bluewater LEEK meet Sunday 9th October 6pm.



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

..............................................







....................................................
.................







......................

I'm suggesting another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.
www.bluewater.co.uk 
Anyway my suggestion is for the Sunday 9th October at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.Then onto the wharf for 6:45pm.











Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
If your new to the forum,never been to a meet before or in the area. now's the time to go to your first meet. Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or audi.They just expect you to turn up and have a laugh.Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.The menu is good (although some people seem to think there should be more french food on the menu.NOLIVE he's the french one )and reasonbly priced.

Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ hehornster 
genocidalduck
Donners
renton72
Nando
nolive


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

John,

I can attend this one mate, please stick me down [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice one chris! Will be good to see ya again. :wink:

Did you manage to get much practice with the VAG COM?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Obviously me 

LOL just noticed you already put me down :lol:


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

I won't be able to make it as will be on holiday but I will have my keyring with me :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Nice one chris! Will be good to see ya again. :wink:
> 
> Did you manage to get much practice with the VAG COM?


john

Yeah im, looking forward to it! 

Ive been messing with Vagcom on my car, do you want me to bring it with me? What did you want done? (just so i know how to do it  )

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Good work John - should be able to make this providing I am not working abroad.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Obviously me
> 
> LOL just noticed you already put me down :lol:


No chance of getting rid of you! :lol: :wink:



Archersam said:


> I won't be able to make it as will be on holiday but I will have my keyring with me


 Never mind hope you can make it next time! just flash that keyring about in california 












Renton72 said:


> Ive been messing with Vagcom on my car, do you want me to bring it with me? What did you want done? (just so i know how to do it )


 Cheers chris! I'd love the alarm beep ,autolock windows and the windows shutting when locking car.not sure what else can be done!



Nando said:


> should be able to make this providing I am not working abroad


Excellent Ryan,lets hope you can make it


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> Good work John - should be able to make this providing I am not working abroad.
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan


You better........or ill erm come round and take that keyring back


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

allez count me in for this one.

Back to the LEEK's power after enjoying tonight the Cambridgeshire event


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> allez count me in for this one.
> 
> Back to the LEEK's power after enjoying tonight the Cambridgeshire event


C'est fantastic.see vous ce soir!

votre dessus la liste pour bluewater!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> C'est fantastic.see vous ce soir!
> 
> votre dessus la liste pour bluewater!


Very impressive Jo :wink: hn!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > C'est fantastic.see vous ce soir!
> ...


Merci mon petit pois! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


petit pois aint that peas 

Look stop talking French it wont help Olivier learning proper Essex


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Good work John - should be able to make this providing I am not working abroad.
> ...


 :lol:  Not been spending much time on the forum these days - that's what working does for you :evil:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nando said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


Work? Whats that?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Are you all still ok for this sunday.I'll be back from spain friday moring so i'm ok :wink: 8)

Forum members attending: 

_TT_ hehornster 
genocidalduck 
Donners 
renton72 
Nando 
nolive


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm afraid that Olivier's Mum is coming over this week-end (if these F****g wankers at the french airports stop the strike) so I won't make it.

enjoy the meet anyway and see another time guys


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Silly question 

Say hi to mum for me Oli


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Guys

Just letting you know I'm still OK for sunday.
Sorry not been around much but work is manic at the mo.

Donners


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just letting you know I'm still OK for sunday.
> Sorry not been around much but work is manic at the mo.
> ...


Glad to hear it!! gotta pay for that new house somehow :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Gents - I'm having to bail. Off to Munich then Frankfurt for a couple of weeks  All very last minute :evil:

Have a good 'un


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

See you later !!

Forum members attending:

_TT_ hehornster 
genocidalduck 
Donners 
renton72


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

Hope you boys had a fun night and the weather is still holding out.......its 85 degrees here in LA and early evening watching the Baseball playoffs with BBQ and beer! LEEK ring is here though. Catch you all next month no doubt. Viva Las Vegas.


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

OK, OK, so I took a wrong turn on the way out!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> OK, OK, so I took a wrong turn on the way out!


Hahahaha,you sure it wasn't something chris did to your car !! :wink:

Anyway good to see you all again,ill sort a date for next month. 

Thanks for bringing the VAGCOM with you chris! :wink:


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Hahahaha,you sure it wasn't something chris did to your car !! :wink:


Haha, yeah I now have inverted steering, when I turn left the car goes right. :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Donners said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahaha,you sure it wasn't something chris did to your car !! :wink:
> ...


I have inverted nipples..Ummmm...taxi for hornster!!    :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Archersam said:


> Hope you boys had a fun night and the weather is still holding out.......its 85 degrees here in LA and early evening watching the Baseball playoffs with BBQ and beer! LEEK ring is here though. Catch you all next month no doubt. Viva Las Vegas.


Enjoy it sam!.....(jammy barsteward :wink: )

See you next time!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Donners said:


> OK, OK, so I took a wrong turn on the way out!


I can't understand how you missed the sign that said M25//Dartford Tunnell.......Turn left :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

thehornster said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > OK, OK, so I took a wrong turn on the way out!
> ...


A good night guys, i enjoyed it!

I did wonder where Anthony got to. I presmed he turned off to go and take on the chav brigade in their Saxo's.

Has your alarm been okay today John? PM me you email address and ill email you the log and we can sort out msn messenger.

See you later.

Chris


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 750#553750

Just incase you miss it!!!  :roll: :wink:


----------

